# Segregation of supplies



## shoggy (May 16, 2007)

Thoughts Please !

2 No. seperate areas of a property with seperate supply authority mains cutout's and meters within the same common room.

Installation steel conduit and Trunking c/w single insulated cabling.

Lighting and power for both areas installed in same common Trunking.

LEGAL OR NOT ?


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

PLEASE, provide us with your location.
I assume you are from the UK, and we have several members from there, but we need to know this so as not to give erroneous advice.


----------



## shoggy (May 16, 2007)

*Location*

UK 
Blackpool
National M&E Company


----------

